
Hong Kong protests: Authorities to announce face mask ban - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-49918889
======
aphextim
Gee I wonder if this is any reason for the ban?

[https://thenextweb.com/security/2019/09/30/chinas-
new-500-me...](https://thenextweb.com/security/2019/09/30/chinas-
new-500-megapixel-super-camera-can-instantly-recognize-you-in-a-crowd/)

